# Freezing giant puffballs and/or meadow mushrooms



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm confused. Now mind you, I haven't tried it yet, and that might set the whole issue aside for me, but I thought I'd ask you all first. 

From what I've read online, some folks say that giant puffballs freeze just fine if you cook them first. Other folks say they don't freeze well at all. 

Do you guys freeze your giant puffballs? Cook them first? I want to be able to enjoy these goodies year 'round and not just in the fall. 

How about meadow mushrooms? Do they freeze or can well? If you freeze them, do you cook first or freeze raw?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Why not just dry them and avoid the whole issue?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Everything I read says that puffballs don't dehydrate well. I dunno....I guess I'm just going to have to try it, one way or the other!


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

thequeensblessing said:


> Everything I read says that puffballs don't dehydrate well. I dunno....I guess I'm just going to have to try it, one way or the other!


My GF dries them. She uses them in soup, stews, sauces.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Steve L. said:


> My GF dries them. She uses them in soup, stews, sauces.


Good to know! I wonder why most places say they don't dry well? I guess I'll try it too and see how we like 'em. We want them for creamy wild mushroom soup. I make it with fresh mushrooms, but I'd like to have some for winter use too. I'm glad to hear someone has success with drying them. I'll post my success or failure.


----------

